# Generator how to's and costs. Handy calculator as well!



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

In light of the recent unfortunate events. Here are some links to better understand what's involved with back up power and how it works.

http://www.generatorsales.com/wattage-calculator.asp
http://www.fixr.com/costs/install-backup-generator
http://m.wikihow.com/Connect-a-Portable-Generator-to-a-House
http://science.howstuffworks.com/electricity3.htm

Places to look for prices:

Home Depot 
Princess auto
TSC stores (Not the shopping channel) 
Costco 
Home hardware 
Lowes 
Canadian tire 
Small engine shops 
Sears 
Kijiji 
Craigslist

Sent from iphone using auto correct! Can't you tell!?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*generator*

man u do your homework man .... u thinking about getting one man .
I know u msgd me about the noise concern .


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh I'm gettin one for sure! 

When money permits. The fish tanks are ok the way the are. I'm gonna invest in prob the most important equipment which will keep my investments alive. Lots of time, effort, care and money go into this hobby. Why waste it away for no reason. We spend all sort of money gadgets and gizmos but a lot of is are guilty of not having the most important equipment, a generator. I'm guilty of it. But this was an eye opener for sure. 


Sent from iphone using auto correct! Can't you tell!?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Sound is an important factor to consider as well in the generator. For example in a long term situation say 72hrs plus having a low audio signiture can help with people (or zombies if you are into that and yes I know zombies are not real) looking to steal your generator.

IIRC Honda makes the quietest one I know of. They have 2 light weight portable generators that are 1000W and 2000W. The 1000W one has a 52dB audio signiture at IIRC 6-7ft as per the companies specs. I am sure you can cut that in half if you made a large box for it and used acoustic damping foam or other foa laying around. 

For reference. IIRC a normal conversation at 3ft or was it 6ft is 60dB. Last thing you want is the noise attracting people wanting to steal it.

Oh yes, weiht is also an issue as well. The model I speak of is ~29lbs. So for those having to lug it up apts that is something to think about. Also should you need to move it to a car as well.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I was think of placing it in a steel box bolted to the house of a concrete foundation. Putting an air intake tube and some kind of muffler system going out that has some kind of silence option. For $60 or so you can get a resonator. That's what keeps our exhausts quoted in our vehicles. Some how weld that into a fitted staleness steel muffler . 

And if I have to my dog can guard the back . She's not fond of trespassers LOL. She is fond of rabbit poop though! She ate some when I let her out! Ewwwww. Yucky! 


Sent from iphone using auto correct! Can't you tell!?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*generator*

not to be paranoid when shit goes down and someone wants your generator they are gonna take .
but lets just hope that people are not like that and if they need help and knock on your door u can help them out .
generators are engines that expel poisoness gas carbon monoxide as u have heard several people have died casue they ran genrators in non ventilated areas or bbqs in the house .
I suggest not a small box as the generator needs lots of area to coold down and run cool so my idea would be to run it in a shed with a hole in the shed venting the fumes outside , a resonator would be great but u have to make sure it wont affect the performance of the generator .
insultate the shed with stryofoam to reduce noise and hopefully all your neighbours will hear is a dull knock .
also since some people can become jealous or envious of your aqquisition maybe shutting curtains and blocking windows wiwth black cardboard is the answer .not trying to sound like everyone in this world is bad . these are some of the convos I have had in the last few days .


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

in a few days there will be many good deals on generators on kiijjj. People already start to sell

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

